# Thinking About Buying at Ron Jon's Cape Caribe



## iloveflorida (Jan 15, 2012)

I am seriously considering bidding on a 2 bedroom (sleeps eight) EOY unit on eBay, and would really appreciate some info from current or former owners at the resort, or anyone else with experience or knowledge about owning Florida beach timeshares.

It is a floating week 1-52.  I've read several of the threads on TUG regarding floating weeks, and I understand a lot depends on the location of the resort (i.e. how many "desirable" weeks are available during the year) and also the individual resort's policy regarding depositing weeks for exchange.

I would be purchasing this unit primarily for our own use.  For the next 3 years, we would usually need a summer week because of my son's school schedule...after that, we would have a bit more flexibility.  Are summer weeks (looking at June/July) fairly easy to get if you reserve 8-10 months in advance?  I know Orlando is overbuilt and you can pretty much get a week there any time, but based on my experience with trying to exchange for the beach, getting a summer week there is a bit more challenging.  I know that ideally one should reserve further ahead, but that is difficult to do with my work situation.

There may be times when I need to deposit my week with RCI.  How does the Cape Caribe handle that?  Do they let the owner reserve a week to deposit, or do they choose the week?  This could be a deal breaker, since at least with the fixed week I currently own I know I'll have pretty decent trading power if I deposit far enough in advance.  

Finally, is this a resort that rents pretty well?  I have no illusions about making a profit by renting out my timeshare, but in the rare event that I wouldn't use or bank my week, I hope I could at least recover most of my maintenance fees.  

Thank you in advance for any information or advice!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not sure about the RCI aspect, but my wife and I went this last summer to see it. It is a gorgeous resort, with plenty to do. The models were very nice, it also has a parking garage, beach access, some units are ocean view. But, we couldn't see paying $20k, $6k down, 60 months, 15% interest.
I'm guessing, there should be an "earliest" time you can reserve, ask the resort once your deal closes. I think the oceanview suites go quicker than the others, so if you can get it, do it! Then, work on the reservations later.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 16, 2012)

On the other hand, you could get better elsewhere, in terms of Maintenance Fees. For instance, you could buy approximately 154000 points for the same MFs, and stay anywhere in the Wyndham system - including Daytona Beach and Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## iloveflorida (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you for the info and advice.  The current bid for the two bedroom EOY on eBay is $1.50...incredible that the developer is trying to sell one (presumably annual use) for $20,000.  What's sad is that someone will probably pay it.  Of course, I've been there, done that i.e. buying retail vs. resale.  I am so tempted to put go after that unit, but I guess I really need to work on rehoming my annual fixed week first.  Then again, the auction is open for about another twenty days, so who knows


----------



## hunkyleebo (Jan 17, 2012)

we bought an EOY Odd 1-52 oceanfront on EBay and loved it so much we bought an EOY Even.  We recently bid on an every year but were beat out at the last second.  

it's an awesome resort


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 17, 2012)

Another perk: it is basically next to Cape Canaveral AFS. What that means is, if you have a room that has windows (or balcony) that faces north, you'll get Front Row views of any rocket launch. I told our salesman that I'd guess the place was packed when the Space Shuttles went off in 2011, he said they were.

TS


----------



## iloveflorida (Jan 17, 2012)

hunkyleebo said:


> we bought an EOY Odd 1-52 oceanfront on EBay and loved it so much we bought an EOY Even.  We recently bid on an every year but were beat out at the last second.
> 
> it's an awesome resort



Do you have any problem with reserving the weeks you want?  That's my main concern with a floating week, especially since I'm currently tied to my son's school schedule.  

I have heard that the Cape Caribe is beautiful, and if I don't bid on/win the unit that's currently available, I'll at least check out the resort when we are staying at an exchange in New Smyrna Beach this summer.  I lived in Cocoa Beach for many years (beachfront for a few years) and would love a place to call "home" there again.


----------



## iloveflorida (Jan 17, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Another perk: it is basically next to Cape Canaveral AFS. What that means is, if you have a room that has windows (or balcony) that faces north, you'll get Front Row views of any rocket launch. I told our salesman that I'd guess the place was packed when the Space Shuttles went off in 2011, he said they were.
> 
> TS



I used to have an apartment on the beach between Cape Canaveral and Cocoa Beach.  My first launch was Discovery back in 1988, the first shuttle flight after the Challenger disaster.  Even at that distance from the launch pad, the noise was so loud that it shook the windows in my apartment.  I watched the launch from the beach, and then ran into my apartment and called my mom in Wisconsin, holding the phone up to the open window so she could hear the sound.  I ended up working at the Kennedy Space Center for eleven years.  Those were exciting times!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2012)

While I have no experience with this resort in particular, I would be very concerned about buying in to a 52 week floating system. If there are only a dozen prime weeks that everyone wants, then you have 52 owners vying for a few weeks in prime time. Then multiply that by the number of units in that 52 week floating system. Getting something that is more proportionally seasoned would be a better idea. Not sure if this was offered at Ron Jon.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Feb 15, 2012)

i usually reserve the week when the 1 year window opens


----------

